# DD externe : fichier trop volumineux



## atom8 (22 Juin 2008)

bonjour,

voilà mon problème : 
J'ai un fichier rar de 10Go que je voudrais ouvrir, mais, sur le dd de mon macbook, je n'ai plus assez de place et je ne peux pas en faire plus.... et mon dd externe est formaté en fat32, je ne peux donc pas le copier dessus. J'ai essayé de décompresser mon fichier à partir de mon ordi, sur mon dd externe, mais ca ne marche pas...

Y a t-il une solution pour que mon disque externe puisse supporter des fichiers de plus de 4Go?
Sachant que je n'ai qu'un mac, mais que j'utilise mon dd externe aussi sur des pc ...

merci


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2008)

bonjour
comment tu fais pour ne PAS pouvoir basculer une partie des archives sur DDE ?

C'est sans doute en reflechissant à ce que tu peux  sortir- du mac même temporairement, on peut toujours  - que tu auras une solution simple


----------



## atom8 (22 Juin 2008)

et bien si je pouvais éviter cela, ça m'arrangerai bien ... car j'ai vidé tous mes documents (videos, photos et musique) sur mon disque externe mais je n'ai toujours pas assez de place... ce sont les applications qui me bouffent tout (d'ailleurs j'ai toujours trouvé cela bizarre que ces appli prennent toute la place sur mon macbook de 60Go alors que j'avais plus de place de libre avec les memes logiciels sur mon ancien ibook qui était plus petit au niveau du disque...).

en tout cas c'est certainement ce que je vais devoir faire, mais si une autre solution existe (ne serait ce que pour "ma culture personnelle apple"), j'aimerai bien la connaitre.

Merci


----------



## DeepDark (22 Juin 2008)

atom8 a dit:


> ce sont les applications qui me bouffent tout (d'ailleurs j'ai toujours trouvé cela bizarre que ces appli prennent toute la place sur mon macbook de 60Go alors que j'avais plus de place de libre avec les memes logiciels sur mon ancien ibook qui était plus petit au niveau du disque...).



Par contre ça c'est vraiment pas normal à moins d'avoir installé vraiment énormément d'applications...


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Juin 2008)

Bonjour

Mis à part une erreur de manipulation, ne pas pouvoir extraire une partie de l'archive sur le DDE (formaté en FAT32, je suppose) peut s'expliquer par le fait que la taille d'un des fichiers de l'archive dépasse 4Go.

Il faudrait savoir si la taille de ce fichier dépasse les 4Go lorsqu'il est encore compressé.


Si tel est le cas, il n'y a pas d'autre solution que de créer sur le DDE une partition supportant des tailles de fichiers supérieures à 4Go. La solution de créer une partition HFS+ est la plus simple, mais interdit l'accès de son contenu au PC en l'absence d'un logiciel Windows adéquat (et payant). La solution de créer une partition NTFS oblige à ajouter un driver spécifique sur le Mac (NTFS-3G), dont l'installation pourrait présenter quelques difficultés pour un néophyte.

En ce qui me concerne, sur mes média externes de grande capacité, j'ai choisi la solution d'inclure systématiquement une partition HFS+ réservée exclusivement au Mac et qui reste totalement inaccessible pour mon PC (et pour les virus que ce dernier pourrait attraper). Et cela me convient très bien.


En revanche, si le fichier à récupérer ne dépasse pas 4Go quand il est compressé, il est possible de:
- créer une image disque DMG compressée de taille inférieure à 4Go sur le DDE avec l'_Utilitaire de disque_,
- de la monter sur le bureau,
- puis d'y extraire directement le fichier depuis l'archive RAR.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2008)

atom8 a dit:


> .. ce sont les applications qui me bouffent tout (d'ailleurs j'ai toujours trouvé cela bizarre que ces appli prennent toute la place sur mon macbook de 60Go alors que j'avais plus de place de libre avec les memes logiciels sur mon ancien ibook qui était plus petit au niveau du disque...).





DeepDark a dit:


> Par contre ça c'est vraiment pas normal à moins d'avoir installé vraiment énormément d'applications...


Très bizarre en effet


----------



## atom8 (22 Juin 2008)

merci de vos réponses.

Je pense que je vais créer une partition en HFS+ (je reste un néophyte en matière de manip informatique mais ça doit être dans mes cordes..)

Pour la place sur mon macbook, j'ai un des premiers macbook, et j'ai toujours eu des emmerdes avec (j'ai du mettre 2Go de memoire pour qu'il soit aussi rapide que mon ancien ibook par exemple...).


----------

